# Youtube disabled my account, help please



## mafia97 (Nov 22, 2012)

HI all,
i dont know where to put this thread in, so i am makking it in this section.
today i woke up to check daily stats of my channel but to my horror my account was disabled , with google saying they have disabled all my services but my data is intact.
so what should i do guys, i already made a complaint in the link which google provides.
i did not violate any terms and conditions , just uploaded gameplay videos. 
please help guys


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't think there is much we can do, you are going to have to wait for Google to reply with an exact reason as to why your account was disabled and work it out with them.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 22, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> just uploaded gameplay videos.



The raw videos or did you put music to them because music is copyrighted material.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 22, 2012)

in gameplay i didnt use music , in tutorials i made , i used music from audio micro, which is royality free music


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 22, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> in gameplay i didnt use music , in tutorials i made , i used music from audio micro, which is royality free music



When I clicked your channel I get:



> This account has been terminated due to repeated or severe violations of our Community Guidelines and/or claims of copyright infringement.



I hope you get it sorted out, but as others said before me you have to contact them. No one can help you much here..


----------



## Jetster (Nov 22, 2012)

"repeated or severe violations" indicates they warned you?


----------



## patrico (Nov 22, 2012)

Jetster said:


> "repeated or severe violations" indicates they warned you?



yeah they must (or should) have emailed you before warning you that they didnt like your activity
other than emailing them Im not sure what ya can do


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 22, 2012)

Jetster said:


> "repeated or severe violations" indicates they warned you?



Not necessarily.  If someone, or some bot, decides to spam his channel with copyright claims the system will take the channel down until it is reviewed.  This can happen pretty quickly before the owner of the channel ever gets notified.

The problem with gameplay video is that if the game has copyrighted music playing in the background, and you have several videos of the game with the music in the background, it can get flagged and take the whole channel down.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 22, 2012)

I agree with Newtekie, just wait to here back from Google for details on the problem(s).
You can then resolve the issues to their satisfaction (and hopefully yours too) and continue on.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 22, 2012)

hi guys , i had some problem reseting password on TPU, now its fine
I was given no warning at all, and now that i try to mail support@youtube.com
i get this message : Technical details of permanent failure: 
The account mafos@hgunified.com is disabled.
as a error mail
other things were written about server and all
and if i try to mail using my other email id , they say they want email address of account only, are they F**king kidding me
if i send mail through my account email id ,they say it is permantly banned and other id they dont accept
please help me guys
i am in lot of distress, i worked hard on my channel, all videos were my orignal videos


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 22, 2012)

Can you open a ticket officially with google support?


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 22, 2012)

the page where is said account disabled , it also showed a link saying next step is to contact us, 
i ran that link and reported the problem, still no reply


----------



## Frick (Nov 22, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> the page where is said account disabled , it also showed a link saying next step is to contact us,
> i ran that link and reported the problem, still no reply



It'll probably take a while. You still have the videos on your computer I assume?


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 23, 2012)

sadly i dont have , i just upload them and delete them


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 24, 2012)

was reading tubetoolbox and various google search results, many accounts have been disabled on the day my account was disabled.
all accounts show This account has been terminated due to repeated or severe violations of our Community Guidelines and/or claims of copyright infringement. 
none of the accounts were warned.
and their whole google account has been suspended


----------



## Frick (Nov 24, 2012)

Huh, interesting. Keep us posted in the future as well, I'm interested in how it turns out. Also, ouch for not having the videos locally.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Frick said:


> Huh, interesting. Keep us posted in the future as well, I'm interested in how it turns out. Also, ouch for not having the videos locally.



OK , will keep you posted.
currently i am mailing google and youtube more then 5 mails a day


----------



## qubit (Nov 24, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> OK , will keep you posted.
> currently i am mailing google and youtube more then 5 mails a day



Sorry to hear about this, but emailing Google multiple times a day will just piss them off and push you to the back of the queue, so it won't help you.

Yeah, storing all your precious content in the cloud is never a good idea, as you've found out. ALWAYS keep your stuff on your own hard drives (with backups, of course) and only put copies of them in the cloud.


----------



## Frick (Nov 24, 2012)

qubit said:


> Yeah, storing all your precious content in the cloud is never a good idea, as you've found out. ALWAYS keep your stuff on your own hard drives (with backups, of course) and only put copies of them in the cloud.



Having them uploaded on Youtube is not the same as cloud storage. Not at all.


----------



## qubit (Nov 24, 2012)

Frick said:


> Having them uploaded on Youtube is not the same as cloud storage. Not at all.



Yes it is. You're entrusting someone else to look after your data. Whether it's yt or a "proper" cloud storage service with service level agreements, they can lose your data one way or another or withold it if law enforcement orders them do it. Yes, you can lose your own data of course, but you can make it a virtual impossibility with proper local backups (including cloud based ones if necessary, for offsite backups).

Oh and just look at the scandal that was the Megaupload takedown. Those users lost their data due to corrupt government intervention, didn't they? Same crap with yt here over effing "copyright".


----------



## Frick (Nov 24, 2012)

Youtube and megaupload are meant to share stuff, YT videos and Mega anything. Dropbox is meant to store your stuff (yes  it has a share function but its not the same afaik). Technically similiar but not otherwise.


----------



## DaveK (Nov 24, 2012)

Strange alright. I have 26 videos that have music copyright claims and my account is in good standing, they just say those videos might have ads with them. Other than one video being blocked in all but 2 countries I've never had a problem on my account over the past 5 years.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 24, 2012)

hm 
 maybe someone in your house has been using your account and that's why you've been banned 

just out of curiosity were any of your videos critical of the games you were playing ?

you could have been hacked and someone tried using your yt page to spam porn ,cp ,or bestiality 

or as i have seen recently some Chinese posting links to crappy fake clothes (yes it still happens):shadedshu

bide your time and i'm sure they will reply 

if they don't ,you might have to contact your isp and get a new ip address ,make up a new user name and email ,

my advice is rethink what you might have done to get in trouble


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 24, 2012)

HGunified : Hardcore Gamers Unified, so i mainly uploaded gameplay videos.
69 videos were gaming ,21 were normal hacking cracking ( mostly rooting devices and tricks of windows) , and one video was a problem with my friend PC which i uploaded so that you guys could help out.
there were some music claims , which are normal with gameplay videos, which said adds will appear near your videos , BUT NOT we will close your account after some random months(recently non of my videos had copyright claims).
i dont know that my account was hacked or not(how can i know, my whole google account is closed).
My ip is dynamic , plus i logined from different locations , that should not lead to suspension, i think.
all my videos were my work, some tips and tricks i learnt, rest i dont know.
it was a year of hardwork , and youtube disabled my account without warning.
atleast they could have told me what the problem was, i could have sorted it out .
EDIT: http://www.tubetoolbox.com/Forums/default.aspx?g=topics&f=44 (numerous post about accounts being suspended this week(BTW i didnt use tubetoolbox)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 26, 2012)

still no reply from youtube.
I am lossing hope 
please help guys


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> still no reply from youtube.
> I am lossing hope
> please help guys



Help with what? I don't think anyone at TPU works for YouTube/Google. I don't understand what kind of help you want. I lost my original account a couple years ago. I started a new one.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 27, 2012)

ok, would wait for their reply as this the only option.
If nothing works out, would give in and make new account


----------



## patrico (Nov 27, 2012)

not much anyone can do im afraid, unless youtube CS help you out


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> ok, would wait for their reply as this the only option.
> If nothing works out, would give in and make new account



Have you tried calling Google instead? I've had very good follow-up with Google when I call them as opposed to emailing them.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 27, 2012)

what is the number for contacting them?
I cant find it anywhere


----------



## Law-II (Nov 27, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> what is the number for contacting them?
> I cant find it anywhere



Hi

This may help - YouTube

nb: I could not find an alternative number for your location

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## DaveK (Nov 30, 2012)

I just got my first strike on my account today from a complaint by the UFC on a 3 minute music video I put together. It takes three copyright strikes to get your account shut down and it takes a lot to get a strike. I have over 20 videos with acknowledged copyrighted music, all that does is display ads on those videos as the software recognizes the audio from the publishers. It isn't until someone actually files a complaint against you that it's a problem so you must have pissed off some big dogs or done/said something stupid or had inappropriate videos up.

You're notified about the strikes, if you've been shut down for other reasons you should have a good look through your emails as they'll send you an email too. It's not likely you're going to get shut down overnight, so this does seem strange. I'm interested in hearing what YouTube/Google have to say to you.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 30, 2012)

If you dont have enough space to keep them on your local hard drive, there are online solutions, many of them free.

Dropbox gives you 3GB free.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2012)

youtube is the worst with that stuff. find another streaming provider.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 1, 2012)

Had no strikes , zero , my account was totaly clean, with videos , tricks tips , that i made myself.
100% genuine content.
i dont know which i big dog i might have pissed , might be microsoft, had couple of videos about windows 8 activation flaw.
BTW i managed to get some videos that i had , they were in firends hard disk


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 1, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> had couple of videos about windows 8 activation flaw.



Microsoft would jump on that very quickly. It is very possible that was it (it's still pirating which is still illegal to begin with). Not exactly a wise thing to put on YouTube IMHO.


----------



## patrico (Dec 1, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> Had no strikes , zero , my account was totaly clean, with videos , tricks tips , that i made myself.
> 100% genuine content.
> i dont know which i big dog i might have pissed , might be microsoft, had couple of videos about windows 8 activation flaw.
> BTW i managed to get some videos that i had , they were in firends hard disk





"about windows 8 activation flaw"


I think youve found your anwser


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 1, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Microsoft would jump on that very quickly. It is very possible that was it (it's still pirating which is still illegal to begin with). Not exactly a wise thing to put on YouTube IMHO.



but it was just that microsoft are prividing free PRO WMC keys , anyways
i have lost all hope for recovering my account.
would make a new one, would keep in mind to not piss them again.


----------



## DaveK (Dec 1, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> but it was just that microsoft are prividing free PRO WMC keys , anyways
> i have lost all hope for recovering my account.
> would make a new one, would keep in mind to not piss them again.



Best to start with a clean slate. Stick to the gaming videos and keeping away from any tricks, flaws, hacks or anything out of the ordinary. There's tons of video tutorials on how to install and crack the latest games and software and all kinds of other shady activity on YouTube even full length TV series and movies, you may very well find you'll get hit before them. It's not something worth risking if you're moving up with a channel of your own.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 2, 2012)

DaveK said:


> Best to start with a clean slate. Stick to the gaming videos and keeping away from any tricks, flaws, hacks or anything out of the ordinary. There's tons of video tutorials on how to install and crack the latest games and software and all kinds of other shady activity on YouTube even full length TV series and movies, you may very well find you'll get hit before them. It's not something worth risking if you're moving up with a channel of your own.



I never promoted piracy on previous channel too , just showed how to get a free windows media centre key, which microsoft were distributing 
anyways i have decided to make a new channel , hope its better this time.


----------



## qubit (Dec 2, 2012)

What gets me is that they didn't give you a clear reason for the takedown and Google refuse to talk to you.

Those copyright holders have _waaay_ too much power and constantly abuse the system like this. I remember the days when you could post whatever you liked on YouTube and sod the copyright cartels. Those were the good days. Just look how they've gagged TPU from discussing anything potentially piracy related. We can't even post links. 

It stinks and I feel for ya, man.

Next time, keep master copies on your own hard drives, with plenty of backups. You could also save encrypted versions of them in the cloud for extra piece of mind. Encrypted versions to stop the bastards surreptitiously looking at your files and quietly deleting them. Seriously, you may not even get a warning that it's happened. Just quietly gone.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 2, 2012)

qubit said:


> What gets me is that they didn't give you a clear reason for the takedown and Google refuse to talk to you.
> 
> Those copyright holders have _waaay_ too much power and constantly abuse the system like this. I remember the days when you could post whatever you liked on YouTube and sod the copyright cartels. Those were the good days. Just look how they've gagged TPU from discussing anything potentially piracy related. We can't even post links.
> 
> ...



would do that


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 2, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> but it was just that microsoft are prividing free PRO WMC keys , anyways
> i have lost all hope for recovering my account.
> would make a new one, would keep in mind to not piss them again.



Free keys for people who have legit Windows to upgrade, not people who have a pirated copy. Pirating the OS before you do this is still illegal.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Have you tried filling out this form?

http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/request.py?contact_type=accountdisabled


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 2, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Free keys for people who have legit Windows to upgrade, not people who have a pirated copy. Pirating the OS before you do this is still illegal.



yup i showed in the video how to obtain a free wmc key, i didnt care what they did with that.
BTW i still have a key available, if somebody wants it , i can give it .

any yup i have filled that form many times , no responce


----------



## qubit (Dec 2, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> yup i showed in the video how to obtain a free wmc key, i didnt care what they did with that.
> BTW i still have a key available, if somebody wants it , i can give it .
> 
> any yup i have filled that form many times , no responce



That key is being given away free and clear on their website, so there's nothing dodgy with making a video about it. Look, I'll even post the link here:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/feature-packs

I can't imagine them pulling your account for that. Since you weren't told why, everyone assumes that this was the reason, when in truth, we just don't know.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 2, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Free keys for people who have legit Windows to upgrade, not people who have a pirated copy. Pirating the OS before you do this is still illegal.





qubit said:


> That key is being given away free and clear on their website, so there's nothing dodgy with making a video about it. Look, I'll even post the link here:
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/feature-packs
> 
> I can't imagine them pulling your account for that. Since you weren't told why, everyone assumes that this was the reason, when in truth, we just don't know.


Yup but my video said free upgrade WMC for windows 8 KEYS
that might have pissed them.
well i also showed my VITA running psp games , which are not on store, may be sony got mad.
may be ubisoft got mad because i showed how to clear killing crusader without being detected 
i would never know
atleast youtube should give me some of my videos back.
BTW when my account was active , i was recieving large no. of dislikes on all my videos, that might be the case.
But i have decided to make new channel, would stick to coding, gaming and may be some hacking (because these are the videos i have backup off , gaming and coding videos are gone  )


----------



## qubit (Dec 2, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> BTW when my account was active , i was recieving large no. of dislikes on all my videos, that might be the case.



This might be the most likely reason, perhaps. Still a bummer, whichever way you look at it.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 4, 2012)

still no reply, i think we should close this thread, as this thread serves no purpose now.
and i cant find thread closing button


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 4, 2012)

It should be under "thread tools" (if you cannot find that, use control+f to search for it).


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 4, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> It should be under "thread tools" (if you cannot find that, use control+f to search for it).



not there, already done


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Finaly got reply from google*

[





> Your Google Account was disabled because it contained pornographic content that may violate Google Terms of Service and may also be prohibited by law. We have removed this content. Read more about our policies and the types of violations that would lead us to limit account access or disable accounts.



so i think now software seduces people :shadedshu
stupid people disabled my hard work account for no apparent reason, now i am sure my account was spammed.

at the end there is still written contact us.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 13, 2012)

Bump , can anyone tell me how to dispute this , now i know reason was wrong


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 14, 2012)

Have you tried the link at the bottom of the page that says "_contact us_"? Not trying to be a smart ass, but I'd like to know where that takes you? If it takes you to youtube contacts or Google's contacts? If it is youtube contacts, then maybe you can try to contact google.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 14, 2012)

I came across this:

YouTube, LLC
901 Cherry Ave.
San Bruno, CA 94066
USA
Phone: +1 650-253-0000
Fax: +1 650-253-0001

Perhaps you can call them, or send them registered mail.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Have you tried the link at the bottom of the page that says "_contact us_"? Not trying to be a smart ass, but I'd like to know where that takes you? If it takes you to youtube contacts or Google's contacts? If it is youtube contacts, then maybe you can try to contact google.



Nah it takes me to a page where they tell what could have caused this ban and why such bans take place at google +
earlier i could report my case , but not now


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 14, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> Nah it takes me to a page where they tell what could have caused this ban and why such bans take place at google +
> earlier i could report my case , but not now



Well that's not much help for you. I'd try the information BP posted, and see where that gets you. Good luck!


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 14, 2012)

well i have been posting in google product forum 
Mr bkc56 has been helping there, he wrote : "I heard back from Google that the investigation is on-going.  I have no idea what is actually happening, but you haven't been forgotten (yet).  They suggested a couple day, but given the weekend I'm thinking next week.



If you don't get an update, post here again, say Wednesday, and I'll poke Google again."

hope i get back my channel bkc56 has been highly helpful(is he anyone from TPU??)


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 14, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> I came across this:
> 
> YouTube, LLC
> 901 Cherry Ave.
> ...


Have no ISD enabled phone , wish there was local youtube number.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 21, 2012)

i did read somewhere on youtube that computer games (even ones you own) are copyrighted 
,and saddly bud that means the video and music from any game ,

so unless you actually own the company that made the game ,technically you have no legal right to post any of the aforementioned ,

so obviously someone didn't like the way you portrayed their game and sent youtube a takedown email 

are you using tor or anything else that could be showing your ip that others could be abusing  ?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 21, 2012)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> i did read somewhere on youtube that computer games (even ones you own) are copyrighted
> ,and saddly bud that means the video and music from any game ,



They said they removed it because of pornographic content, not because of copyright infringement. Typically they won't ban you for copyright immediately. They will warn you first, but with questionable content like pornography, they have zero tolerance. Not to say that Mafia unloaded porno, but his account could have been compromised and someone else may have.

All in all, I can't say I'm incredibly sympathetic. Anything that is important should be saved and backed up. If it's only on YouTube there is no getting back the full quality version.

I think there is a valuable lesson to be had from this thread, not with keeping copies of your own stuff but rather changing your password on a regular basis. If it was hacked, it must have been someone near you because if someone has an IP far away from all the other login attempts it will block the login even if the credentials are valid.  I know this because Google told me to change my password some time ago because someone from China attempted to gain access to my account with the proper credentials.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 21, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> They said they removed it because of pornographic content, not because of copyright infringement. Typically they won't ban you for copyright immediately. They will warn you first, but with questionable content like pornography, they have zero tolerance. Not to say that Mafia unloaded porno, but his account could have been compromised and someone else may have.
> 
> All in all, I can't say I'm incredibly sympathetic. Anything that is important should be saved and backed up. If it's only on YouTube there is no getting back the full quality version.
> 
> I think there is a valuable lesson to be had from this thread, not with keeping copies of your own stuff but rather changing your password on a regular basis. If it was hacked, it must have been someone near you because if someone has an IP far away from all the other login attempts it will block the login even if the credentials are valid.  I know this because Google told me to change my password some time ago because someone from China attempted to gain access to my account with the proper credentials.



Yup , i gave up and started two new channels , backed up my stuff too, and have already changed my password twice


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 21, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> Yup , i gave up and started two new channels , backed up my stuff too, and have already changed my password twice



No need to do it often. Just keep it long and update it regularly and you should be fine.

Think about passwords this way and it won't be too bad.

----

Password Strength


----------

